# Can you please identify this fish?



## kirkankalanka (Aug 2, 2011)

..and what other types of fish it would get along with? Oh, and, all the pictures I tried to take came out blurry, so here's a video...:fish:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iEstgoRYjlY

Thank you!


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

Looks like a goldfish to me.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

I'd say goldfish. Goldfish get pretty big so if you get anything with it makes sure they are not small fast fish! They'll eat them like they are bait XD


----------



## Ladayen (Jun 20, 2011)

Yeah it's a goldfish. People dont generally put anything with goldfish, except other goldfish but you would need a large tank or a pond.


----------



## kirkankalanka (Aug 2, 2011)

Thank you, guys, didn't realize goldfish had that much color variation. I honestly know next to nothing about fish. Obviously


----------

